# Puke Troopers Blog (Nurgle Traitor IG)



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been working on this army for a while now and have been posting progress on some other forums, but I thought it'd be appropriate to move this here. *So this first post is very pic heavy!*

This army is Nurgle Traitor Guard uses the new Imperial Guard codex. It is partially a tribute to the Lost & The Damned from Eye of Terror codex.

*- Some rough army background fluff (pictures are below) -*

"INFINITUS & THE FOUNTAIN OF PUKE"

Chaos Space Marine Lord _Infinitus_ was once the proud leader of a loyalist SM chapter of battle brothers who became obsessed with discovering the fountain of youth and the secret to everlasting life. Constantly chasing rumors and whispers from planet to planet, Infinitus and his space marines, "The Infiknights", became so side-tracked from their orders from the Imperium that they were soon on the Inquisition's radar.

At some point Infinitus has a hallucinogenic vision that leads him to believe he knows where the source of the fountain of youth lies. His obsession drives him to become convinced that the fountain is towards the center of a planet with a completely unaware population living on the surface.

Immediately Infinitus attempted to commission the Adeptus Mechanicus to begin a massive drilling operation into the core of the planet. With the Infiknights already under the eye of the Inquisition, and knowing the insanity of such an operation, his request was denied. Regardless, his obsession led him to contact forces within the Dark Mechanicus to proceed with the project. The Dark Mechanicus Magi having shared the same hallucinogenic prophetic visions of a powerful elixir of eternal life flowing deep within the core of the planet, were nothing short of eager to accept his proposal.

Unknown to all parties, Father Nurgle in all his cosmic playfulness, had purposely sealed a bubbling pocket of pure pestilence within the planet's core, many millions of years ago. Over the ages, the toxic sludge had built up incredible pressure and once the massive drill breached the pocket, slimey liquid burst through to the surface causing earthquakes and planet-wide flooding. The puke-ish ooze had covered the planets surface, putting the entire population through a psychedelic transformative experience of mind and body induced by the pure intoxication of choking on the putrid flood waters. Those who rejected, feared, and cursed this process, became bloated living corpses filled with pus, maggots, and disease... only a husk of mortal remains, with no other purpose than to feed on the living in hopes that they will regenerate their health and regain the bodies they once had. 

However, many others embraced the psychoactive toxins entering and transforming their body, and saw it as a religious experience that would bring them new purpose, and save them from the monotony everyday life on their already rough planet. These citizens became a variety of mutants of all shapes and sizes, diseased and bloated, but with life and purpose. Nurgle's new children looked upon the flood as a blessing, and saw Infinitus and the Infiniknights as the harbringer. They were all blessed with the gift of embracing disease to the point where they live on eternally, through the love of their own atrophy. As long as the gifted children stay jolly, joyous and celebratory of their condition, they will not decay into dust.

When the flood of puke receded, it left the surface of the planet covered in swamps of sludge... Over 90% of the planets surface was now covered. The mutant population, including Infinitus and the Infiniknights (now forever turned plaguemarines, blessed by Nurgle's gift) setup a civilization in the system of mostly empty caves that were created by the flowing of the pressurized puke waters before they were unleashed upon the surface. Allied with the constructive capabilities of the Dark Mechanicus, a massive fountain and channel system was created for the puke waters. "The Fountain of Puke" would serve as the center of many arcane rituals that involved the summoning of daemons and the creation of new daemon engines. Because of the fountain's ritualistic, daemon-binding, and transmutative properties, the Dark Mechanicum setup a permanent branch of their operations within the newly plagued planet. They fortified the caves, and built defensive platforms at each cavernous opening to the surface. 

The surface was now left to constant war among plague zombies and feral ork tribes. Nurgle-worshipping Orks, who have no doubt that Nurgle is the combined embodiment of Gork and Mork. They capture, tame, and ride upon gargantuan mutant beasts of Nurgle. The plague zombies, nurglorks, combined with masses of daemons conjured by the arcane activity below, keep the planet's surface in a state of constant warfare, not unlike a daemon world. Many Inquisitorial forces have attempt to purge and cleanse the planet of Infinitus' base of operations, only to be completely devoured by the conflict upon the surface, never even seeing the Infiknights and the mutant armies of the fountain of puke.

So within the belly of the plagued planet, Infinitus and his followers remain. Constantly creating new ways to spread Nurgle's work, by experimenting with the creative properties of the fountain. Often Infinitus and his armies will leave their planet on a religious mission to deliver the fountain's life transforming effects to the rest of the galaxy. Converting xenos and worshippers of the false emperor, one planet at a time.


*- - - - - - -*

Here are 2 Big Mutant Ogryns ready for paint!





































The guns are Ork Shootas (counts-as Ripper Guns), the close-combat weapons are from the new Ork Killa Kans, "Drooble" has a modified Chaos Spawn-head, and "Blugpug" has a head from the OOP metal Rackham line and a Servitor backpack. 

I am in the process of converting 3 new plastic Orc River Trolls into more Big Mutants (Ogryns). Here's a WIP of the first one on the assembly line.


















The axe is from the new Minotaur sprue, and the shoulder pad comes from Ork Killa Kans... The Shoota/Ripper Gun is going to be extended slightly on the hand area, with a piece of sprue. Should I leave on the gigantic shoulder pad, or nah?

*A warning to anyone who tries to do this with the Trolls:* It is NOT easy to shave off all the aquatic scales these guys are covered with!


*- - - - - - -*

Most of the following are still very WIP.










*Plague Cult* (Counts-as "Penal Legionnaires")

This is the start of my first 10-man plague cult unit. My 2000 pt. list will probably include 2 of these squads and mainly for their assault-oriented rules, as this army is geared towards more close combat than guard is known for, but also because these models are so fun to put together. The cultist on the left was made from Grave Guard legs, with the pelvic region covered with greenstuffed scale mail (this is necessary, as they were originally skeletal legs, lacking any groin region). The torso is Cadian but with the boob plates scraped off, and the arms and head are from the Flagellant sprue. The head original had crazy clownish hair, but I wanted mostly bald heads, so I needed to cut off the hair and remake the ears. I came across a problem with giving Lasguns to Flagellant arms, as I wanted them to carry their weapons in 1 hand, so that they can be holding sacrificial knives and butcher blades (as if assaulting)... The Lasguns were just way to big and awkward for them to fire with only one hand. The solution was to have him carrying the gun by the top bar. I'll probably throw in a few that hold lasguns with 2 hands as well though. The other middle cultist is the sergeant for now, and had no problem holding a Laspistol. His butcher blade hand comes from the new Clanrat sprue. Both him, and the 3rd cultist are made from Flagellant legs and zombie torsos.


















*Mutant Boss* (Counts-as standard Infantry Squad "Sergeant")

This Mutant Boss, will lead one of my 4 or 5 squads of Nurgle Mutant "Infantry Squads" (nicknamed Nurglers) which are mostly made with a mix of Catachan and Beastmen bodies w/ ghoul heads, with many mutations, warts, pus-bubbles, bloat-bellies, usually armed with a Marauder axe and a sawed off (catachan) Lasgun. There are certainly some exceptions though, like the Gorkamorka human-sized ork bodies, old Chaos Warrior torsos, and some random mutant heads. All of my Infantry Squad "Sergeants" are being converted from Imperial Servitors, with arms/weapons replaced. This guy has a Berzerker chainaxe, a boltpistol (as I think them to be far more chaos than Las), some extra boltpistol shells, and a strange Dwarf Miner bit that is supposed to be a meltabomb. I also removed one of the toes on his bionic leg, making it look less bulky and obvious.

*Mutant Miasman* (Counts-as Platoon Command Squad "Medic")

The Miasman concept came from the idea that Nurgle Traitor guard should include as many "Medics" as possible, to apply the "Feel No Pain" rule for extra Nurgliness. The problem is that Nurgle troops would have no use or interest in healers. Instead, they have troops carrying tanks of noxious virus gas, that dopes up and further diseases the Nurgle troops to the point where pain is no longer a tangible concept. These gasses are sprayed on the Miasman's brethen while under attack, however there is also a setting to switch to a puke-like liquid stream that launches a good a distance, and can fatally infect or decay any target (this counts-as his Lasgun fire). The backpack is a combination of the Dwarf Miner drill powerpack + Cadian flamer tanks. The nozzle itself is guitar-wire with a Vampire Counts Skeletons horn end. His body was constructed like several of my Infantry Mutants which have Cadian legs (with skirt removed) and Marauder torsos. The shoulder pad was cut away from a Cadian arm, and the head is a Chaos SM respirator head.










*Puke Troops* (Counts-as "Veterans" in Carapace Armour)

These guys are still very WIP, but they show what the "Veterans" in my list so far will look like. These particular veterans are part of the entourage for my Plaguelord Commander. In other words, these are "Company Command Squad" Veterans. 1 of them will become another Miasman ("Medic"), 1 will be a Regimental Standard Bearer, and then these 2 Plasma Gunners. There is still a lot of Green Stuff work left to do for these Plasma Gunners. As you can see, they are wearing Space Marine Scout Armour (counts-as Carapace Armour) because I was dieing to make some of the only Chaos Space Marine Scouts (which I have never seen before).


*- - - - - - -*

In games bigger than 1,000 points, this army will include a big block of poor shooting & sucky fighting Zombies (Count-as Conscripts). They are being made from a combination of Fantasy Zombie, Flagellant, Skeleton, and Grave Guard bitz. Armed with Dwarf Thunderer shotguns (count-as lasguns), as I think zombies look way better with shotguns than lasguns.










This guy was made pretty much entirely from fantasy zombie bitz, dwarf gun, and green stuff... but there will be much more variation in later zombies. He's rotting flesh yellow cuz I've begun to basecoat him.


*- - - - - - -*

Here is a standard Infantry Squad mutant AKA a Nurgler or Nurgloid (I'd like to come up with a better name... maybe Blighters?).

This is my first finished painted model, and he's basically my test scheme model (still needs a matte varnish spray). The bitz used are Catachan body (with the cargo pockets removed), Crypt Ghoul head, Genestealer claw, and sawed-off Catachan Lasgun. His Plague-Censer balls were originally Tau gernades with the ring removed, and holes drilled into it. The disease bumps on him are sand, and it was hard to come up with the right colors for it... I had the same problem deciding the color for his pus-bubble on his shoulder (I may revisit it). I am very unhappy with the painting of the sand on his base, as the extremely fine beach sand I used is hard to drybrush with noticable layers. I'm going to do some more work to fix his base.


































Fluff-wise, even though he appears to be a former Catachan, he was actually a former regular-sized human who has become bloated and buffed from mutation, many battles, swelling and pus.

My infantry platoons are formed of similar mutant conversions, but with a lot of mutation variation.


*- - - - - - -*

More Puke Troopers in progress!

These are still lacking a bit more greenstuff, but are close to complete. They are part of my general's entourage (Company Command Squad). 










The Miasman is a counts-as Veteran Medic w/ Carapace Armour & Laspistol. In an earlier post I explained how a Miasman and his equipment function as a Nurgle-themed "medic" proxy. He uses the gasmask from the baneblade commander, a SM scout body with the back section of the torso chopped off. The backpack is from the Multi-melta Heavy Weapons Servitor. The spray nozzle was made with the scope-holding scout sniper hand, part of a dark elf coldone knight's lance, and the rim of a skaven clanrat musician bell. The SM scout's boltpistol is replaced with Laspistol.

The Standard Bearer is a count-as Veteran Regimental Standard Bearer w/ Carapace Armour & Laspistol. I think the head is from a Chaos SM Terminator (shaved off 2 of the 3 horns for the single-horn nurgle effect), the flag is from the new Orc Boarboys, and the tip is from some Chaos Kit (maybe Chaos Warrior Knights?). The gripping hand was taken from a SM bolter holding hand, squeezed to fit around the flagstaff.

Here's some more close-ups:




















*- - - - - - -*

Here's a selection of some more of my Plague Cultists Coven (Penal Legionnaires) in progress...










The guy with the pointy hat is the Cult Leader (it's an Empire Wizard head with beard and ears cut off). He's eventually going to have a Sickle in hand and hourglass attached to his belt. His legs are flagellant and torso is from the new Chaos Marauder Horsemen kit (legs cut off). 

Also several of the cultists in the squad are swinging Plague Censers. The censers come from the Dark Angel upgrade sprue.

They are based on flagellants and graveguard legs... some cloak-ish zombie torsos, and gladeguard hooded heads. The arms of the cultists with the Censer are from Skaven Plague Monks.


*- - - - - - -*

Here's 2 WIP command models...


















This my first standard Executioner (counts-as Commissar) who will be attached to my combined infantry squad to keep them in the fight, since I'm attempting to make this a close-combat guard army (as much as possible). As with my Mutant Bosses (standard infantry sergeants), I have given him a techy axe that can pass as a power-weapon or standard CC weapon, depending on my list.

The conversion is based on a Malifaux Executioner model who original had what looked like 2 lightning claws. So I had to do some rearranging of the power chords on his backpack. His gauntlets are from Khorne Berzerker arms, and his axe is a Ork Nob axe which conveniently happened to have a nurgle symbol on it. His boltgun is also from the Khorne Berzerkers. Other than that, I just used a guitar string to modify one of his power chords.

He still needs more work, like warts/disease/pusbubbles and possible mutation...

The following are WIP pics of my Mutant Big Boss (Platoon Commander) who is currently armed with a Boltgun and Poweraxe (that could also possibly be a standard CC weapon, if clarified properly).

I was thinking that this old OOP powerfist would look far more appropriate in place of his axe, and that arming him would be a more viable option for tank-hunting capabilities, especially with his WS4 (and at only 5 pts. more). I figure I already have enough axes, but I don't want to chop up the work I've already done, unless I'm making a good choice... What do you think? (keep in mind the glove looks bigger in the photo than it actually is... It matches the model's pose and proportions quite well)

In any case, he still needs ears and some more GS work.



















*- - - - - - -*










This is the start of a Giant Plaguespawn made from the brand new Skaven Hellpit Abomination kit. He will use the rules for the _Imperial Armour_ *"Jibberjaw: Giant Plaguespawn of Nurgle"*. 

He's not nearly finished yet. Lots of greenstuff will be used to cover up the runes/stitches and for adding extra nurgley goodness.

Some of the arms have not been glued on yet, and there will be alot of sculpting on the head, so that he looks nothing like a Carnifex head in the end. The pointing arm comes from the new River Trolls kit... He will also have an arm with a Chainsaw grafted on.

I've used foil to fill in the gaping hole where the Hellpit Abomination's wheel and mechanics normally goes. and I've started to greenstuff on the layers of skin in those areas. He will also have some intestines falling out on one side, and I'm considering adding some tentacles and other mutated appendages. The dwarfen ruins that the Abomination is usually climbing on have been carefully removed.


*- - - - - - -*

update: Here's a pic of what's on my work desk right now. I haven't forgotten the Giant Plaguespawn, but I like to work on other things while the greenstuff hardens.










This pic shows some of the progress on my 1st *Cretin Cruiser* (counts-as Tauros Assault Vehicle) which has no transport capacity, but will have a heavy flamer turret on top. It is made from a standard SM landspeeder and will have buggy wheels from the old gorkamorka ork truck. Right now the rider is being built from gorkamorka truck rider legs, and the driver is a sentinel pilot. 

Also pictured in the back is my *Cretin Carrier* (counts-as Centaur from the Kreig list). This is made from the landspeeder storm and will also have wheels of course. The transport compartment will be left empty for carrying a 5-man command squad or stormtrooper squad. It will be armed with a heavy stubber, and has the ability to hull mount a special or heavy weapon carried by the squad.

I need more SM Bike/Gorkamorka style wheels if anyone has them for trade!


*- - - - - - -*

Some of you may have seen these guys before, but I've done some more mutation work on them despite already being primed and partially painted.

These guys are from Mutant Infantry Squad #1, which will be combined into a large horde blob in my assault list)



































Bits used come from Chaos Marauders, Goblins, Ghouls, 7th edition Ungors, and Catachans (command squad & infantry). The flamer is the chaos-pattern flamer from the CSM box. One of the shoulder pads is a small bit from the Chaos Terminator lord.

I may actually still do some more work on the backs of the beastmen mutants. I'd love to do some nurglification of the new ungors someday, but they might look a little too small.


*- - - - - - -*

More mutants... these are from squad #2.


















Most have ghoul heads. The guy on the left was built from the catachan commander and spawn bitz. The next fella was made from an older metal catachan with his head lobbed off and replaced with a marauder helmet head, with side horns shaved off. The 3rd was made from catachan legs, old plastic chaos warrior torso, and his weapon arm is a Gor arm with hair shaved off. Mutant #4 is a cadian body with his shirt skirt shaved off, a SM scout shoulder pad with added spike, and a helmet from maxmini.


*- - - - - - -*

Here is a WIP of my first *Puke Trooper* in flak armour (counts-as Veteran). I don't think I'll be using any doctrines on this particular squad, but I may add an autocannon and 2 plasmas, if I don't choose meltas.


























He was made from Stormvermin legs, Cadian torso & gun arms (with shoulder pads filed off), Grave Guard shoulder pads, and a vanilla Space Marine backpack with several pieces sliced off. For the stormvermin legs, I had to shave off the fur on the legs and cut off the toes, then I replaced them with greenstuff. I'm not sure where I got the head with the ventilator, but it looks space marine.

This guy is still a work in progress... He is the flak armour version of the Puke Troops I made from SM scout bodies (which are my vets with carapace armour). I may do some more work on the feet to show that they are not boot, but actually wrapped in cloth.


*- - - - - - -*

Here's another WIP Puke Trooper that is nearing completion...










In the pic below, you'll notice that the puke trooper I showed you earlier (on the right) has had his head switched with the new one. I was hesitant to use the head on the right because it seems a little bigger, but I think it works overall, especially with the herioc scale of warhammer games.



















I went for cadian shoulder pads on this guy. At least 2 of the puke troops will be like this (there's a few reasons why). For his pointing arm, it comes from the baneblade commander, and so does the shoulder pad with skull and bolts. He still needs his grenades and pouches (with enough grenades I could possibly use these guys with the demolitions doctrine in some games), plus his toes and some gaps still need GS.


*- - - - - - -*

New mutant beastmen recruits, to bolster my lines of infantry squads.










I loved the level of detail and the poses of the new Ungor box so much that I had to buy a pack to compliment my previous edition ungor-based mutants.

I've added grenades all over them, a kroot shoulder pad, and scraped off the fur from the edges of their shoulder join (and filled in the gaps). This allowed me to pose the arms outside of the default joins.

My favorite is the guy all the way on the right. Looks so badass to me.

*NOTE: These guys still need to be nurglified with warts, pustules, and diseased textures.*


*- - - - - - -*

Finally I present to you, 1 of 2 commander options I've been building for my army.



















Meet Pustulius Bazaar, Plague Lord of the Puke Troopers. This is the CSM Daemon Lord Infinitus's right hand man. Pustulius is considered a missionary, foul crusader, and visionary of sorts. He was born at the exact second the flood waters from the fountain of puke burst through to the planet's surface and embraced his new filth-ridden existence more than anyone who experienced life before the flood ever could. Destined to lead missionary warhosts accross the galaxy spreading the word of Nurgle and gifting entire world's with Nurgle's touch. The only refuge one could seek would be to join him and the armies of The Fountain of Puke. Pustulius leaves a trail of corruption, decay, and mutation in his wake. No matter how many losses, his armies gain in number instead of dwindling. Out of the decomposing corpses grow great fungal abominations, victims' stomachs hatch swarms of insects, and intestines become the birth place of gigantic parasites and pests that burst from their host. All manner of newly created foulness will mindlessly follow Pustulius like a pied piper from hell.

Pustulius counts-as a Company Commander w/ Plasma Pistol. He wears an ancient-suit of knightly Carapace Armour gifted to him from the arcane artifact vaults of the Dark Mechanicum. He is accompanied by an entourage of Carapace armoured Puke Troopers (Company Command Squad). He also wears the pendant of the Lord of the Flies (counts-as Refractor Field), which many believe to be responsible for the black cloud of ghastly winged insects that he is always engulfed within. In some games his CC chainsword may count-as an ancient "Power Chainsword" artifact (counts-as Power Weapon).

Here's a picture of him with his Work-In-Progress Puke Trooper command squad.










He's converted from the body of the WFB Chaos Warrior Nurgle Champion on foot, the plastic bits are mostly SM and CSM.


*- - - - - - -*


*So what do you think?* I will post all updates here from now on!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Brilliant plog.

The attention to detail and all those little extras on the conversions make this a log to watch.

Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow! a lot of thought and work has gone into these I can tell. I am not not the biggest fan of the whole puke reference but it is very nurgly. Some excellent conversion work and I look forward to seeing things progress.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Somebody call Svart in here, he's bound to show up soon....

Looking great!


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Svartmetal's actually been a big influence on my work  Especially when you see my Big Mutant Boss (Ogryn Bone'ead) made from the new plastic minotaurs.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Brilliant stuff, nice conversions and looking forward to more.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I absolutley love the look of these models, im gonna have to rep you, brilliant ideas! 
i too though think the naming is a wee bit too cheesey, it doesnt really strike me as sinister :grin:


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

Nurgle's original fluff involved a level of goofy cheesiness to it. It's the repulsive qualities of his troops combined with the paternal love and jovial silliness that make Nurgle truly an ironic mockery of the cycle of life and death.

The fluff for this army is heavily influenced by Ponce De Leon and his search for the Fountain of Youth and immortality. There is a plaguemarine chapter that I'm working on too for apocalypse games called "The Infiniknights", a combination of Infinite Life and Knighthood. However this traitor guard army is supposed to represent a missionary raiding force that spreads the touch of Nurgle across the galaxy. Paving the way for a foul crusade of pestilence and merriment. 

The true embrace of one's own mortality and inevitable decay, leading to the secret of everlasting life. Nurgle's ultimate cosmic joke.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This a seriously cool looking army. The SM scouts are a fantastic base for the puke troops. Can't wait to see these painted up.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

That is an epic opening post, I hope you can keep your updates to the same standard 

Seriously, you have an amazing army there. I love pustilus and I can't wait to see that finished Landspeeder conversion :victory:


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Varakir said:


> That is an epic opening post, I hope you can keep your updates to the same standard


Seconded! 

Some phenomenal conversion work there, sir. Can't wait to see more! Have some rep!


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

Some more progress on the flak version of the Puke Troopers!



















Yes it appears that this guy is holding an "icon of nurgle", but this item has no in-game function since "Veteran Squads" don't have the option to carry an icon or standard. He's holding it just for the "rule of cool".

There's still a small bit of work that needs done on this guys. I'm going to add a skull face to the green box on the back of the icon, and some slimey gribbliness on the icon itself.

The icon was made from the CSM Khornate Icon with pieces cut off and I slapped on a Nurgle symbol bit in the middle. Some of their kitted out wargear collection comes from SM scouts.

Again, the bits to make these guys are...
- stormvermin legs
- cadian torso (with boobs filed off)
- cadian arms (with or without shoulder pads cut off)
- space marine backpack (with bottom half and balls cut off  )
- graveguard or cadian shoulder pads
- SM or CSM bald head with ventilator
- cadian lasgun (with part of the tip cut off, and eagle scraped off)

I have 1 of the 3 flak puke trooper melta gunners in this squad almost finished!

Also have some new cultist updates to show you soon 

p.s. If these guys don't seem Nurgly enough, it's because these guys represent highly trained militants recruited from the least mutated plague-world cultist and militia stock. They are also closely affiliated to the Dark Mechanicum, often acting as special op escorts in arcane artifact retrieval missions, thus continually provided with wargear repairs and replacements (this still doesn't stop battle damage and corrosion).


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent mate! Good use of the Storm Vermin legs! Gives a very nurgle feel and the chainmail, armor plates, and cloth all give these guys some really unique character. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I like the idea of newer less infected elites.

More goodness, so bookmarked this thread now.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Brilliant work. I'm a fan already. I'm impressed by the length, detail, and quality of your posts.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Great job!

I do Nurgle Traitor Guard too; they really are a fun army.

I have a question though, were'd you get those masks for your Puke Troopers? I've been looking everywhere for heads like that.

Anyways, great conversion and keep up the good work


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

I forgot to add that the stormvermin legs involve a bit of extra work.

- cut off tail
- cut off toes
- shave/scrape/cut off the leg fur
- greenstuff a new toe for their bandage socks/shoes
- greenstuff any lost bulk on legs/heel from fur cutting/shaving


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

I got the heads on the Puke Troopers by trading in my old dark eldar models to my local gaming store for a chance to loot through their bitz boxes.

I grabbed every bare respirator head I could find!

I think that most of these heads come from Space Marine Tactical Squad kit, but I know that there is 1 that comes from the CSM Terminators, and some that come from the CSM Tactical Squad kit.

Some of them are strangely larger than others. Some have a very bulky ring around the base of their head connected to the respirator (which don't fit my puke troopers... too big). I used one of those for my mutant miasman.

They are definitely way cool for traitor guard. A human warhammer head just doesn't look as evil without some sort of gasmask/respirator.

What army list are you using? Imperial Armour books? I am using the standard guard codex so that I can take it to tournaments, use all the new toys, and I don't like the random leadership in the IA lists. I think it takes away the strategy of the game to have too many random variables.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Very cool stuff, both in thought and execution. Have some rotten rep for this, and let's see some more


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

Svart, weren't you working on some nurgled-out traitor guard at one point. Did you ever get to finishing them? I'd really love to see them again. 

As I said before, you were a big inspiration for this blog, especially my choice to use the new plastic minotaurs for big mutant bosses (ogryn bone'eads).

I'll post him and his progress up soon


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Amazing work, your conversions are really something. Love it all! Cookies for you!


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

ChankTheLank said:


> I got the heads on the Puke Troopers by trading in my old dark eldar models to my local gaming store for a chance to loot through their bitz boxes.
> 
> I grabbed every bare respirator head I could find!
> 
> ...



I use IA 7 servants of decay rules. Although, random leadership is annoying and you can have a lot more vehicle stuff in the regular codex.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

ChankTheLank said:


> I forgot to add that the stormvermin legs involve a bit of extra work.
> 
> - cut off tail
> - cut off toes
> ...


Hahaha, I've been doing exactly the same for my traitor guard, I've just been using different heads. Very nice blog.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The blessing of the Dark Gods are upon you! My Emperors Children approves and will put this thread on watch.:biggrin:


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

Some new 'uns for ya:

First up, 1 of 3 melta-gunners from the puke trooper militants (flak IG veterans). Still needs some battle damage, and gap filling.



















Next we have some updates on the Plague Cult Coven (Penal Legion)...



















As you can see, the guy in the center is the Cult Leader (for lack of a better name).

The cultist on the left is swinging a plague censer from skaven plague monks kit, which is pretty dangerous in a squad with unit coherency (haha!). It has no in-game effect other than representing the better assault capabilities of Penal Legionaries. He was built almost entirely from straightforward flagellant bits, with a gladeguard head, and added lasgun on back + plague censer. I'll probably GS a strap for the lasgun.

The cultist on the right was made from lower half of a flagellant w/ upper torso from the new cadian command squad. I cut/filed off the eagle from his chestplate necklace, and replaced it with a nurgle icon. His head is also from the cadian cmd squad, however his arms come from the Skaven Stormvermin kit. I removed the fur from the arms, and the knife is supposed to represent a ceremonial blade. The lasgun looked kinda strange being held with one hand, so I added a little spike on the handle, to make it look less wonky. The shoulder pad is actually part of the spikey reins from a dark elf coldone (believe it or not!).

The cult leader is the upper body of a Chaos Marauder horsemen, lower body flagellant, arms from the new ungor kit (pole-arm was a spear arm), Icon is made from the new Chaos Termie Lord force weapon + a standard nurgle icon bit. Icon has no in-game effect, it only designates the cult leader. The head is from the Empire Wizard kit, with his beard cut off. Hourglass comes from flagellants, and ceremonial dagger is Stormvermin with skaven rune shaved off.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I continue to be impressed by your conversions man. I really like the use of all the fantasy bits as it really gives your stuff a very unique look. Keep up the good work!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice conversions mate. I'm actually trying to do a nurgle army too. I just hate having to go buy all the green stuff.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Nice conversions mate. I'm actually trying to do a nurgle army too. I just hate having to go buy all the green stuff.


Just order some milliput. It's 1000x cheaper than Green Stuff, and GW doesn't get any money. Win, Win.


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm always able to buy 2 tubes full of greenstuff (1 yellow, 1 blue of course) for the price of GWs GS strips blister.

I think it's made by galeforce or something, but they last a really really long time unless you're doing scratch-sculpts of greater daemons or something.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I just get mine from Bits and Kits. You get a 15x4x4 box full of, what is essentially, green stuff for about 2.5 pounds. So I pay about $4AUD for something that costs $17AUD in GW and I get about 5X more putty.

More on-topic:
There's some really cleaver use of some of the fantasy kits going on. I may have to steal some of those flagellant conversions.


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

More Puke Troopery goodness for yoowall...

First up is the leader of the unit (Veteran Sergeant w/ Bolt Pistol):










He is supposed to represent a Nurgle worshippin' Puke Trooper whose fused his body to a tank full of noxious chemicals that would normally poison and decay someone, but rather he relies on these fluids and gasses as a part of his obsession and dedication. Remember, it's part of my army fluff that these kinds of chemicals have an eternal life-through-undeath type effect on inhabitants of the Fountain of Puke. I will be naming him and writing him his own fluff at some point.

He was built mostly from a Grimaldus retinue "Cenobyte Servitor". I removed the arm that was molded on, and shaved off any Black Templar iconography. Unfortunately one of these was right smack on his chest robes, and I accidently cut off a little ornamental skull... So I greenstuffed the robe bumps back on his chest and replaced the skull with a little mark of nurgle. His bolt pistol arm is from the baneblade commander, and his chainsword arm is from the Freecompany Militia kit. I cut off the freecompany militia sword & hand, and replaced it with a Sisters of Battle double-sided chainsword. I had to greenstuff Nurgle icons over the Fleur De Lis symbols on both sides, and I cut up the purity seal to look like parchments instead. Finally I plopped some vehicle spike onto the top of the backpack.


















You've seen the middle guy already in my last post, but I wanted to show off all 3 PT melta gunners all lined up. The other 2 are brand new, but still not fully finished. I debated whether or not I was going to use the hairy head on the guy on the right, but I figured with a dark paintjob I could make the hair look less healthy. That head comes from the new Blood Angels Sanguinary Guard kit, and I thought it was too cool of a re-breather not to use it. I ran out of Cadian special weapon arms, so I used Catachan command squad (bare and muscled) arms for the guy on the left, also thought he could use a spike on backpack. Gives them some variety.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great looking models once again, but what about getting some of them painted up?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice work, keep 'em coming. Always makes me happy to see armies done with so much care for each individual model.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

This is really, really good.
+ rep for some good conversions


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Again excellent conversions! I am with KF though.... Would love to see some paint. Any thoughts on colors and schemes?


----------

